# Sandor and his latest offspring



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Sandor:


Tansy:


Stranger:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

